# Basic Personal Kits/ What Every Tech Should Have



## LavaASU (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm trying to put together a required (and recommended) gear list for technicians in my group. Personally I always have a pouch with a flashlight, c-wrench, sharpie, and multitool as well as a pair of gloves (either fitted synthetic or closest to fitted I can find leather-- type depending on what I'm doing on the show) on occasion I also bring think leather work gloves if I anticipate working on extremely hot lights for extended periods. In addition we almost always have zip ties, gaff, power strips, ect on site from one source or another (that's coordinated between TDs/ATDs, so not a concern for the crew).

I want to put together a required gear list that all of our crew can either purchase themselves or we will provide at cost or very close. I'm planning on including a folding knife (the $2-3 type from amazon or ebay), flashlight, and pair of leather gloves (the $1-2 variety from homedepot). I'd like to add a c-wrench and sharpie, however I feel that is too much for them to carry if they don't have some sort of pouch, and I want to keep this as inexpensive as possible (the pouch like I use is about $15). I'd like to go with a AA maglight for the flashlight, but that is a bit more expensive than I'd like to require. Ideally I'd like the total cost to be <$10. Ideas on flashlights? What would you guys require?

For the recommended list, what should I add?

I'm also putting together work boxes to use on our shows. They are going to be small (small tool box) so that they're easy to take to ALL shows. I plan on having screw drivers (either 8-in-1 or Philips and slotted), set of hex keys, super glue, zip ties, e-tape, 10-20' piece of tie-line, pair of leather work gloves, either basic first aid kit or baggie of bandaids, latex gloves, and alcohol swabs, xlr adapters, xlr cable, some sort of knife/scissors. What do you think I should add/ not include in this?


----------



## rochem (Jan 23, 2011)

Personal equipment is a topic that has already been HEAVILY discussed here on CB. Take a look at the following few threads for some good discussions. 

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/general-advice/6602-tool-lists-what-do-i-need.html
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/general-advice/80-tools.html
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/general-advice/2419-suggestion-tool-kit.html

That said, the most basic tools in my opinion are a good pair of gloves and a cheap 6" C-wrench. I find that I don't use the blade on my multitool nearly as often as I can use a wrench, and unless the multitool also has a screwdriver, it probably won't see a lot of use. I personally believe you should have a pen and/or sharpie on you whenever you're working, but that's just me.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 23, 2011)

As this sounds like a general tools list (as opposed to electric's specific)

A pair of properly fitting gloves.
A decent 6" adjustable wrench.
Safety goggles or glasses.
25' tape measure. 
A marking tool. Sharpie or pencil typically.

Most people don't NEED a multi tool as that tends to be a "beyond basic level" tool. People have trouble using regular tools, let alone multi tools. While I find it nice to have a knife/multi tool on my person, most people are either afraid of sharps or are content finding a knife or pair of pliers when needed. Depending on the crew, sometimes I get the $10 packs of folding utility knives from Lowe's/Home Despot. Honestly, if anything I'd recommend a retractable Stanley brand utility knife. 


As for flashlights, MiniMags are classic, but these days, every hardware store and drug store has $2-4 LED flashlights that use a cluster of diodes and put out decent light. I've begun to prefer these, as when they walk away, I'm not sad. I REALLY REALLY wish more people would realize the convenience of a nice pocket sized flashlight.


----------



## MNicolai (Jan 24, 2011)

Like has been mentioned, this dead horse has been beaten on several other occasions, but I'll indulge the topic with a few points that normally don't get mentioned.

I found a nice pair of black EMT pants on Amazon for $35 that serve my purposes pretty well. I have a pocket near my shin that I store basic first aid stuff in -- mainly some bandages, a tweezers, and a little gauze; any injury with more than a little blood warrants a proper first aid kit, but I've got something that covers the basics. I also bought a $3 pair of EMT shears that I carry around with me that I have no idea how I'd survive without.

Stuffing a wrench, my gloves, flashlight, multi-tool, and other basic stuff into the EMT pants worked really well until my gig on New Years Eve. I was standing on a stool, went to step down from it, and the entire crotch of the pants exploded; belt-line to between the thighs was wide open. Made for a great impression with waitresses setting the tables for the activities that night. Good thing I had a spare set of pants in my car.

Aside from that minor SNAFU, I'd highly recommend EMT pants for stage work. Just learn from my mistakes and keep your pants on.


----------



## mstaylor (Jan 24, 2011)

I use my multi tool all the time but almost never use the blade on it. I always carry a knife and C wrench. I try to carry a 30 or 35ft steel tape. Anything else depends on the job. I recently added the Flat Focus tool.


----------



## LavaASU (Jan 24, 2011)

I have read several of the discussions on here about tool bags/kits, however most are WAY overkill for what I would ask people to bring. We also do basically zero carp type work (and on the rare occasion we'd provide that gear) beyond putting of wenger stage deck and such. Our crew is typically responsible for hanging lights, running cables, setting mics, occasionally helping with props/decorative elements, moving equipment, and occasionally running lighting or sound (however in that case the staff LD/A1 will usually send their OP/console kit).

The reason we are going to be requiring a basic kit is it's rather counterproductive when the other TDs/ATDs and I are constantly without tools because the crew is borrowing ours. The other option is to provide sets of tools, but the concern is them walking off (which happens a LOT on at a college). Also I feel that if people are going to do tech work, they should have basic tools.

I'm looking for rather specific advise of what to require that can be obtained for $10-$15? I'd like the crew to have the same stuff I carry (minus the lighting specific stuff), but it's close to $85 (3W LED flashlight, Leatherman Kick, c-wrench, fitted gloves (similar to mechanix), leather gloves, double end sharpie, and pockits pouch).

The general work boxes will also be much smaller-- I think the tool boxes we have for them are about 5" x 6" x 14". I forgot to list it, but I also plan to include a soldering iron in those.


----------



## techieman33 (Jan 24, 2011)

I think for most times a c-wrench, small cheap flashlight, and gloves covers it. Everyone doesn't need to have a tape measure, knife, multi-tool, soldering iron, etc. Yeah they're nice to have but as long as a couple are around that's all that matters.


----------



## Theresa (Jan 24, 2011)

This is a really bright keychain style light. I like it because it has two switches - a "press on" and a separate on/off switch. LED Utility Light: Keychain by Mighty Bright


----------



## Morydd (Jan 24, 2011)

In terms of keeping cost down, if there's a Harbor Freight in your area, they usually have very good prices on basic hand tools. And while keeping the price in the $10-15 range is probably possible, if you're at a college, keep in mind that even your $35 price is probably less than half of what they pay for most of their text books.


----------



## shiben (Jan 24, 2011)

Having some knowledge of your situation, I would guess that what you really want is a crescent wrench, some focusing gloves, a utility knife as posted above, and a flashlight, and nothing more. Any multi-tool costing less than 75 bucks is in my opinion useless. For LX specific, the best in my opinion is the SOG EOD types (because it has a crimper in it, in addition to really nice pliers and cutters). If you need a pouch, a lot of people use climbing chalk bags for tools. Checking out REI, you can get them as cheap as 10 bucks, but 15 is a more reasonable guess.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 24, 2011)

At typically $45, the Leatherman Blast is anything but useless. Let's just say that a SOG, Leatherman, Victorinox/Wenger, Gerber (most of their tools anyway) are preferable.

Multitools tend to be a personal thing and thus I find you can't really recommend one model to everyone.


----------



## nd925a (Jan 24, 2011)

shiben said:


> . Any multi-tool costing less than 75 bucks is in my opinion useless.



I beg to differ I have a leatherman kick that costs about $25 in the walmart outdoor section and it's very sturdy. It only has a few tools, but they are the essential tools. I have yet to come across a basic situation that is beyond it's capability.


----------



## shiben (Jan 24, 2011)

nd925a said:


> I beg to differ I have a leatherman kick that costs about $25 in the walmart outdoor section and it's very sturdy. It only has a few tools, but they are the essential tools. I have yet to come across a basic situation that is beyond it's capability.


 
Well, heres the thing. I tend to think that multi-tools are not nearly as useful as everyone seems to think. I would rather carry 2 screwdrivers, 2 pairs of wire cutters, a crimper tool, a stripper or two, pliers, etc. than just a multi-tool. Yours may be sturdy but its probably not big enough. I have yet to find a big enough multi-tool thats also sturdy for under 75 bucks. However, prices on leathermen probably have gone down, been a customer of SOG for a while now instead, think they make a better product.


----------



## nd925a (Jan 24, 2011)

I agree that it is small, but for basic electrical and theatre work it does a good job. In a high school tech week or the situation the OP is talking about it doesn't sound like you need much out of it.


----------



## avkid (Jan 25, 2011)

First of all, my experiences have varied widely, from tiny theatre shows to huge rock shows.
I used to carry everything but the kitchen sink on my person at all times.
Once you work a few load ins loaded down with all that junk you'll appreciate packing light.

The only things I carry now are an 8" adjustable wrench with a leash, good gloves, a light and a blade.


----------



## DiscoBoxer (Jan 25, 2011)

This is different, but I carry "Pocket Ref" by Thomas J. Glover in my gear bag. This pocket sized book has been invaluable to me and many of my teammates in so many ways. So much info packed into a convenient package, such as electrical and mechanical aids, instructions for knots, calculations, tensile strength for cables, bolts and other hardware, first-aid, and many many other references relative to our industry. It can usually be found for less than $7.

Some may bawk at the suggestion but I would never give up my "little black book"!


----------



## shiben (Jan 25, 2011)

avkid said:


> First of all, my experiences have varied widely, from tiny theatre shows to huge rock shows.
> I used to carry everything but the kitchen sink on my person at all times.
> Once you work a few load ins loaded down with all that junk you'll appreciate packing light.
> 
> The only things I carry now are an 8" adjustable wrench with a leash, good gloves, a light and a blade.


 
I guess I would agree with this. I tend to carry all kinds of tools in a work bag, and then only grab the ones I need, or bring the bag to where Im working. A $15 electrician's pouch with a crecent wrench, utility knife, flashlight, gloves and some E-tape are all I usually carry around at any given time. The rest stays tucked away in my work bag for when i need to do other things.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 25, 2011)

The nice thing about the 6"wrench is that during install, they are less likely to over-tighten the clamps. On the other hand, if the clamps have already been tweaked during install, the poor sod who has a 6" may not be able to remove the light (I carry an 8" wrench). 

As someone who was in charge of maintaining gear, I don't always appreciate the technicians who use the cheapest tools. A cheap C-wrench is more likely to have a loose jaw and tend to round-over or cause burrs on bolts. A cheap knife is generally a dull knife and more serious injuries are a result of dull blades (so I agree with the utility knife, but I like the folding ones like this). I also prefer to have the technicians use flashlights with readily available batteries. I love my flashlight, but the batteries can be expensive. If I still used a mini maglite (around $8 at Walmart), I could easily mooch off of the audio guys used AA bateries. 

If I were to require tools, it would be this: good 6-8" c-wrench with lanyard, leather gloves, multi-bit screwdriver, utility knife, flashlight, and a sharpie. Most of that can fit in your pockets. I second the climbing bag if you require it.


----------



## shiben (Jan 25, 2011)

Also, I would have people buy their own stuff. Makes them more likely to take care of the stuff.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 25, 2011)

LavaASU said:


> ...I plan on having ... zip ties ... either basic first aid kit or baggie of bandaids, latex gloves, and alcohol swabs, ... . What do you think I should add/ not include in this?


If you're going to use zip ties, you MUST include a zip-tie gun (or else stock up on the quantity of first aid supplies). A zip tie with its tail cut off is a laceration just waiting to happen. (I can show you the scars if you'd like.)


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 25, 2011)

Derek, how do you feel about flush-cutting diagonal cutting pliers?


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jan 25, 2011)

If local hands started zip tying my cables up instead of using e-tape I think I'd murder someone come load out.....


----------



## avkid (Jan 25, 2011)

Where are your tour stops?
(I might need to stock up on zip ties)


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 25, 2011)

To me, zip ties have always been a semi-permanent/permanent type of binder.


----------



## skienblack (Jan 25, 2011)

Pie4Weebl said:


> If local hands started zip tying my cables up instead of using e-tape I think I'd murder someone come load out.....


 
Why do you use E-tape? No tie line?


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jan 25, 2011)

skienblack said:


> Why do you use E-tape? No tie line?


 
My main employer gets e-tape for like .15 a roll, so at that cost it saves a lot of hassle over having to get tie line every day and trying to save used pieces and all that crap. I really see no benefit to using e-tape in a concert setting.


----------



## cdub260 (Jan 26, 2011)

On the subject of flashlights, check the bargain bin at your local Home Depot. Last summer, I bought a 15 pack of LED flashlights, with batteries included, for $15 as loaner lights for the Pageant crew. I got one out of fifteen back, but at a dollar per light, I really didn't care that much. Last week, I purchased an 8 pack of cheap lights out of the bargain bin, again with batteries included, for $7. These will become part of my loaner stock this summer.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 26, 2011)

cdub260 said:


> On the subject of flashlights, check the bargain bin at your local Home Depot. Last summer, I bought a 15 pack of LED flashlights, with batteries included, for $15 as loaner lights for the Pageant crew. I got one out of fifteen back, but at a dollar per light, I really didn't care that much. Last week, I purchased an 8 pack of cheap lights out of the bargain bin, again with batteries included, for $7. These will become part of my loaner stock this summer.


'

Exactly!!! And they usually use AA or AAA batteries!


----------



## howlingwolf487 (Jan 26, 2011)

First, I recommend each person buy their own stuff. They will care for it more and will also be able to choose what works for them best. Plus, they'll get to take it with them for future work.

I recommend carrying:

1. Maglite AA LED or similar flashlight (a couple wraps of e-tape near the battery cap make it easier to clench the thing in your teeth).

2. Combo Screwdriver (T-handle option is nice for extra leverage)

3. 8" Crescent wrench w/ tool lanyard

4. 8" Needle-nose pliers

5. Folding knife of choice (razor blade or "normal")

6. Light leather gloves (I'm partial to SetWear's Pro Leather series, but the goatskin gloves at hardware stores are good, too).

7. Ear Plugs (Foamies are fine)

If they need anything other than these things, they need a change in their title and pay. Oh, and cell phones and wallets get left backstage.


----------



## shiben (Jan 27, 2011)

skienblack said:


> Why do you use E-tape? No tie line?


 
Tie line is very time consuming. I can tie a cable to a pipe so much more quickly with a roll, throw it around and boom your in business. For shorter runs, its all I use. You can get a lot of it for not a ton of money, and its more idiot proof than tie line. Obviously, when tied right, tie line is perfectly useable. But when I have 10 students who are still confused as to what end the light comes out of trying to tie up cables, saying wrap with the sticky side on the inside is much easier.


----------



## DuckJordan (Jan 27, 2011)

shiben said:


> Tie line is very time consuming. I can tie a cable to a pipe so much more quickly with a roll, throw it around and boom your in business. For shorter runs, its all I use. You can get a lot of it for not a ton of money, and its more idiot proof than tie line. Obviously, when tied right, tie line is perfectly useable. But when I have 10 students who are still confused as to what end the light comes out of trying to tie up cables, saying wrap with the sticky side on the inside is much easier.


 

But now you have cables and battens that get sticky as well, don't you?


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 27, 2011)

Guys, please take the "e-tape vs. tieline" debate over to http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/lighting-electrics/6564-dressing-cable.html . Thanks.


----------



## kwithnok (Nov 17, 2014)

Pie4Weebl said:


> If local hands started zip tying my cables up instead of using e-tape I think I'd murder someone come load out.....


what is e-tape? ive never heard of it.


----------



## techieman33 (Nov 17, 2014)

kwithnok said:


> what is e-tape? ive never heard of it.



It's short for electrical tape.


----------



## kwithnok (Nov 17, 2014)

techieman33 said:


> It's short for electrical tape.


Wow. Makes sense. Just never heard the term.


----------

